# Looking for drummer and bassist - Quebec City



## offspring (Jun 3, 2008)

Any drummers and bassists live in quebec city?

I just started this groupe this year.

Music is pop rock. You can hear 3 songs on our site

http://www.reclipse22.com


----------

